# Самолет + грыжа = ?



## Дарья П. (6 Сен 2014)

_Уважаемые форумчане_, вопрос к тем, кто являясь обладателем межпозвоночной грыжи летал в самолете?  Каково было самочувствие во время и после полета? Какие меры предпринимались, чтобы не усугубить проблемы со спиной?
_Вопрос также к врачам_: может ли перелет на самолете (перегрузки, тряска) вызвать осложнение в моем случае: грыжа L5-S1 в сентябре 2013 г. была 7мм, стала к маю 2014 протрузией? Дискомфорт в спине остается в виде скованности и "давящих" ощущений в области поясницы, с ногам все ОК, сидеть могу долго.
*Вот моя тема* https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20940/#post-214708
и *альбом,* где есть МРТ https://www.medhouse.ru/useralbums/537/view
Лишнего веса почти нет, давление не скачет.  Есть корсет, есть аппликатор 20х30 см, подушка под спину довольно крупная, надо придумать ей замену в полете. 
Лететь 2 часа.
Билеты уже куплены, припозднилась с вопросами...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Сен 2014)

На работе сидите 2 часа и в самолете без проблем.


----------



## La murr (7 Сен 2014)

Не думаю, что двухчасовой перелёт станет причиной какого-то дискомфорта, Дарья.
Тем более, Вы во всеоружии.
Счастливого Вам полёта!


----------



## Дарья П. (8 Сен 2014)

В общем-то да  



Корсет с металлическими ребрами, интересно, можно на борт с собой?...


----------



## La murr (8 Сен 2014)

Дарья, при предполётном досмотре скажете, что на Вас медицинский корсет.
*Проблем возникнуть не должно. *


----------



## Дарья П. (8 Сен 2014)

La murr написал(а):


> Дарья, при предполётном досмотре скажете, что на Вас медицинский корсет.
> *Проблем возникнуть не должно. *


La murr, спасибо) Первый раз полечу на самолете, впечатлений будет многА


----------



## La murr (8 Сен 2014)

Дарья П. написал(а):


> La murr, спасибо) Первый раз полечу на самолете, впечатлений будет многА


Так и ждём Ваших впечатлений, изложенных на форуме!


----------



## Дарья П. (8 Сен 2014)

буд зде!


----------



## Oitzerl (8 Сен 2014)

Папе на рамке предлагали снять корсет, он согласился при условии, что в самолёт его отвезут на каталке и предоставят лежачее место на время полёта, разрешили не снимать ) Удачного перелёта!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Сен 2014)

Корсет можно.
И на проверку, не одевать.


----------



## Ирина69 (9 Сен 2014)

Я летала, и с грыжей и после операции не раз. Без корсета, вставала размяться, каждый час. Все будет хорошо, летите спокойно)

Кстати, я проходила в корсете через рамку(потом правда сняла его), ничего мне снимать не предлагали.


----------



## Дарья П. (9 Сен 2014)

Ирина69 написал(а):


> Я летала, и с грыжей и после операции не раз. Без корсета, вставала размяться, каждый час. Все будет хорошо, летите спокойно)
> 
> Кстати, я проходила в корсете через рамку(потом правда сняла его), ничего мне снимать не предлагали.



О, спасибо, Ирина!


----------



## Екатерина79 (10 Сен 2014)

4 числа улетела , 3,5 часа полета норм, 1 раз встала пройтись в туалет на разминку, без корсета и подушек, была грыжа сентябрь до 5 мм примерно, сейчас до 3 мм примерно протрузия циркулярная, и то была перегружена заботами до этого и со сборами , усталость лишь была, за 1 день спала и нормуль , удачи


----------



## Дарья П. (10 Сен 2014)

Екатерина79 написал(а):


> 4 числа улетела , 3,5 часа полета норм, 1 раз встала пройтись в туалет на разминку, без корсета и подушек, была грыжа сентябрь до 5 мм примерно, сейчас до 3 мм примерно протрузия циркулярная, и то была перегружена заботами до этого и со сборами , усталость лишь была, за 1 день спала и нормуль , удачи


То, что надо))) Спасибо!


----------



## Дарья П. (5 Окт 2014)

И что я вздумала переживать из-за перелета. Все прошло хорошо. При прохождении "рамки" в аэропорту предложили личный досмотр, и что-то мне не захотелось его проходить. Корсет сняла и так всю поездку.
На обратной дороге только надела, потому что суму с вещами пришлось самой транспортировать.
  Кресла в самолете "туда" были старые и продавленные, перекладины чувствовались; обратно - самолет получше. Так что все норм.
Но я, похоже, напрыгалась с рюкзаком и перетаскивание багажа тоже не пошло на пользу. Чувствую, что сводит мышцы в районе поясницы, ниже, и копчик поднывает. Попробовала мазать финалгоном, чтоб в проблемном месте потеплело. Могу сказать, что скованность и напряжение в спине уходят, не до конца, но легчает.
и лирическое отступление...


----------



## La murr (6 Окт 2014)

*Дарья П.*, вид великолепный! 
Оно того стоило)))


----------



## Ирина69 (7 Окт 2014)

Ну, вот, а Вы переживали) Только вот чемоданы не таскайте Я сейчас каждую неделю летаю по работе, и все ок.


----------



## Дарья П. (8 Окт 2014)

Ирина69 написал(а):


> Ну, вот, а Вы переживали) Только вот чемоданы не таскайте Я сейчас каждую неделю летаю по работе, и все ок.



Спасибо!


----------



## ansuz (27 Авг 2016)

*Ирина69*, добрый день , а можно спросить у кого и где вы делали операцию .Спасибо .


----------



## La murr (28 Авг 2016)

*ansuz*, тема Ирины69 - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/16027/


----------



## Фёкла31 (6 Май 2017)

10-ти часовой перелет как пережить без последствий?
Корсета нет. Обязательно приобретать для перелета? Чаще вставать и прохаживаться?
В данный момент болей в спине нет. Имеется оперированный диск L5S1 и протрузия диском выше 4 мм.


----------



## Екатерина79 (6 Май 2017)

@Фёкла31, в Тайланд собрались? Наверное лучше Вам корсет и конечно часто расхаживаться, разминаться .... у каждого по-своему.... индивидуально по самочувствию и заживлению скорее....


----------



## Kuchirinka (6 Май 2017)

Фёкла31 написал(а):


> Чаще вставать и прохаживаться?


Да, если будет такая возможность.
Я из этих соображений всегда выбираю место у прохода, чтобы никого не беспокоить.
Если же перелёт будет ночью, то особо не походишь. Лучше взять с собой небольшую подушку (можно надувную), чтобы подкладывать её под поясницу. Иногда с этой целью можно использовать выдаваемый в самолёте плед.


Фёкла31 написал(а):


> Корсета нет. Обязательно приобретать для перелета?


Если не ошибаюсь, доктор Ступин говорит, что корсет необходим только при динамической нагрузке. Насколько я понимаю, чемоданы тягать Вы сама не будете , значит, можно обойтись без корсета. Главное - постараться не делать резких движений. В поездке частенько забываешь об осторожности. Значит, нужно на этом сосредоточиться.


----------



## Фёкла31 (6 Май 2017)

Екатерина79 написал(а):


> лучше Вам корсет


Не сложилось у меня с корсетом с самого начала. Буду думать. Длительность перелета пугает. И если в корсете лететь, то все 10 часов в нем, я помню и часа не выдерживала оковы корсета.


----------



## Екатерина79 (6 Май 2017)

Я сама без корсета и под поясницу ничего не подкладываю по причине неудобства и даже как-то неестественно получается и не удобно... по себе смотрите.... рассчитывайте по состоянию и самочувствию думаю....


----------



## Natky (6 Май 2017)

Я подкладывала подушки, которые в самолёте дают, две штуки, муж мне всегда жертвует))  И старалась вставать раз в час-полтора. Мы места при он-лайн регистрации выбираем поближе ко второму промежутку, где кухня. Сороковые ряды вроде. В 767 кресла удобнее, хоть какой-то поясничный упро есть, а в 777 просто смертельные для спины, там две подушки и плюс плед подкладываю.
Но всегда одевала корсет по прилёту к нам - наши пограничники уж очень неторопливы, а меня этот час просто убивал, после такого-то перелёта. Просто ложилась на три кресла и нормально одевала.
Тоже обожаю Тайланд)
После операции ещё не летала, пропустила в этом году(


----------



## Фёкла31 (6 Май 2017)

Natky написал(а):


> одевала корсет по прилёту к нам


Natky, спасибо за подробный комментарий.
В полете без корсета летали? Какой одевали по прилету? Полужесткий, 25 см высота?



Natky написал(а):


> этот час просто убивал, после такого-то перелёта


Да, помимо перелета еще и ожидания в аэропорту


----------



## Natky (6 Май 2017)

Фёкла31 написал(а):


> Natky, спасибо за подробный комментарий.
> В полете без корсета летали? Какой одевали по прилету? Полужесткий, 25 см высота?
> Да, помимо перелета еще и ожидания в аэропорту


В полёте без корсета. Бывало что в корсете приезжала в аэропорт и перед посадкой в самолёт снимала. Но это исключительно по самочувствию на тот момент времени. Да, корсеты у меня полужёсткие, в сантиметрах вроде 25 и 30 см. Корсет обязательно с собой рекомендую брать, даже если кажется что не понадобится. Его даже можно в дополнение к подушечкам добавить, в компенсацию поясничного упора))
А то покупать на месте затруднительно. Я однажды на Самуи искала, трудно там с этим, однако. Правда в итоге шикарный купила)
И советую не стесняться одевать правильно. Народ как начинает выходить, сразу есть возможность лёжа одеть. Вас обязательно дождутся для выхода из самолёта, но при этом вы будете укреплены корсетом)


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (8 Май 2017)

Вы, Фёкла, вполне успешно долетите и без корсета. Только не забывайте пристегнуться, чтобы не получить печальный опыт соотечественников, не так давно попавших в "воздушную яму".


----------



## Фёкла31 (8 Май 2017)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> вполне успешно долетите из без корсета


Спасибо.



Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> не забывайте пристегнуться


Само собой.


----------



## НаташаPink (27 Мар 2018)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Вы, Фёкла, вполне успешно долетите и без корсета. Только не забывайте пристегнуться, чтобы не получить печальный опыт соотечественников, не так давно попавших в "воздушную яму".


Здравствуйте,подскажите мне пожалуйста,11 февраля я перенесла операцию по перелому позвонка Th12 и вывих со смещением Th11,установили 6 винтовую конструкцию,сказали через 2 месяца делать мрт,хотят делать 2 этап операции,через передний доступ,хотят поставить имплант титановый,но я строго действую по предписанию врачей.Есть шанс ,что вторую операцию отменят,тогда к маю можно будет сидеть? Уже 3 месяца будет.И можно ли мне будет через 3 месяца после операции лететь на самолете? Я выиграла парикмахерский конкурс и меня пригласили туда на обучение на 6 дней.Я боюсь навредить себе этой дорогой,3 часа ехать на машине до аэропорта,2 часа лететь и 2 часа там на автобусе


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (27 Мар 2018)

По поводу второй операции, Наташа, нейрохирурги, консультирующие на Форуме, дадут высокопрофессиональные ответы и рекомендации. Тогда будет ясен ответ и на второй вопрос.


----------



## НаташаPink (27 Мар 2018)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> По поводу второй операции, Наташа, нейрохирурги, консультирующие на Форуме, дадут высокопрофессиональные ответы и рекомендации. Тогда будет ясен ответ и на второй вопрос.


Спасибо за ответ,как только сделают снимок,я напишу.Я просто себя очень хорошо чувствую,ничего не болит,болело всего 3 дня пока дренажи были.Выполняю все упражнения лфк,было 23 курса массажа.Мне кажется я бы и работать могла бы.только сидеть еще не разрешают
Спасибо 

@Владимир Воротынцев, а вы мне не подскажите ,я делаю лфк и гуляю на улице по 2-3 часа.Для реабилитации это не много?чувствую я себя хорошо.Какие еще действия мне предпринять для лучшей реабилитации?связи с лечащим врасом нет,операция была в другом городе экстренная.Очень хочу чтоб было граммотное восстановление

Вот моя тема ,там выписки.Посмотрите пожалуйста 
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/28097/


----------



## НаташаPink (25 Апр 2018)

@Владимир Воротынцев, добрый день, мне отменили вторую операцию.Сказали все в норме.Подскажите мне пожалуйста ,встал вопрос на день рождения лететь в Таиланд 10 мая,получается ровно 3 месяца после операции по установке 6 винтовой конструкции перелом th12 скажите пожалуйста перелет 10 часов не опасен в моем случае?чувствую себя хорошо,спина не болит вообще,иногда ночью тазобедренные суставы затекают,больше ничего не беспокоит.


----------



## андрей3 (25 Апр 2018)

@НаташаPink, в Таиланде прежде всего избегайте прогулок на скоростных лодках.Например в Бангкоке по реке или на speedboat с Патайи на острова. На волнах довольно сильно бьёт снизу,когда сидишь,а стоять там нельзя. Это опаснее самолёта.Перегрузки сильнее.


----------



## НаташаPink (25 Апр 2018)

@андрей3, спасибо ,я вас поняла.А лететь как,подушечку под спину и под попу?


----------



## андрей3 (25 Апр 2018)

НаташаPink написал(а):


> @андрей3, спасибо ,я вас поняла.А лететь как,подушечку под спину и под попу?


Тут я точно не могу сказать.Но мне кажется под попу надо подкладывать,когда начинается турбулентность, в основном она не сильная,но всё же. Вдруг тряхнёт посильнее,подушка смягчит.А когда нет турбулент.,то под спину.Удачной поездки.


----------



## НаташаPink (25 Апр 2018)

@андрей3, спасибо


----------

